# postfix problem with sending mail....

## Markie

Hi all,

I have a challange,

I have postfix installed, i can send mail from this machine to external emailadresses. So what is the problem, you think.... well this is the problem:

When i am sending email, i want to have @delphy.nl at the end.

Now i see, @gentoo.inside.delphy.nl

As you see, gentoo is the machine, and inside.delphy.nl is my internal network.

The inet-domainn delphy.nl is registerd to me.

Here under i post my config file:

#soft_bounce = no

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

#default_privs = nobody

myhostname = gentoo.inside.delphy.nl

#myhostname = mail.inside.delphy.nl

#myhostname = virtual.domain.name

mydomain = delphy.nl

#myorigin = $myhostname

myorigin = $mydomain

#myorigin = delphy.nl

inet_interfaces = all

#inet_interfaces = $myhostname

#inet_interfaces = $myhostname, localhost

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, $mydomain, localhost

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, $mydomain,

#mail.$mydomain, www.$mydomain, ftp.$mydomain

# relayhost = $mydomain

relayhost = smtp.cistron.nl

#gateway.my.domain

# relayhost = uucphost

# relayhost = [an.ip.add.ress]

#alias_maps = dbm:/etc/aliases

#alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, nis:mail.aliases

#alias_maps = netinfo:/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

#alias_database = dbm:/etc/aliases

#alias_database = dbm:/etc/mail/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/opt/majordomo/aliases

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

#home_mailbox = Mailbox

#home_mailbox = Maildir/

home_mailbox = .maildir/

# mail_spool_directory = /var/mail

# mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail

#mailbox_command = /some/where/procmail

#mailbox_command = /some/where/procmail -a "$EXTENSION"

#mailbox_transport = lmtp:unix:/file/name

#mailbox_transport = cyrus

#fallback_transport = lmtp:unix:/file/name

#fallback_transport = cyrus

#fallback_transport =

# luser_relay = $user@other.host

# luser_relay = $local@other.host

# luser_relay = admin+$local

#header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/filename

#header_checks = pcre:/etc/postfix/filename

relay_domains = $mydestination

#mynetworks = 168.100.189.0/28, 127.0.0.0/8

#mynetworks = $config_directory/mynetworks

#fast_flush_domains = $relay_domains

#fast_flush_domains =

#smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name

#smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name ($mail_version)

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

debug_peer_level = 2

# debug_peer_list = 127.0.0.1

# debug_peer_list = some.domain

debugger_command =

PATH=/usr/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

xxgdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

Please Help   :Confused: 

----------

## Xor

Hi

check out canonical.....

If it were sendmail, you would masq the whole domain except for root - I assume postfix can do similar..... 

The reason for this is, have you ever received mail from "root@mydomain.com" and wondered who sent it?  :Smile:  (okok... there are smtp-headers)

my 2c

cheers

----------

## Markie

 *Xor wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> check out canonical.....
> 
> If it were sendmail, you would masq the whole domain except for root - I assume postfix can do similar..... 
> ...

 

What must i check with the canonical ??

----------

## mglauche

did u try to set user@daphne.nl as sending adress in your email programm ? if you get a relaying denied error, its correct, and you only have to double check your relaying rules

----------

## Xor

sorry, my fault...

man canonical

would have been the better answer.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## rizzo

So if I use /etc/postfix/canonical I don't need to use the virtual file?

----------

## rizzo

Meh.  My problem (virtuals weren't getting sent to external addresses) was cleared up when I commented out the relayhost line in /etc/postfix/main.cf.  I had specified my mail server as it's own relayhost, which resulted in much looping hijinks.

----------

